#ubuntu-ph 2010-11-10
<zeroseven0183> Ehem
<redvil> good evening ppl..anyone here knows an app in ubuntu that can be used with iPhone?
<mondeq> gandang gabi
<mondeq> help naman po!
#ubuntu-ph 2010-11-11
<str0ng> zak
<student> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<zeroseven0183> keep quiet
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<student> nge
<zeroseven0183> maraming natutulog
<student> ahh ganon ba
<student> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<zeroseven0183> hehehehe
<student> ngayon lang ulit ako bumisita ulit 
<zeroseven0183> Nice!
<zeroseven0183> welcome back
<student> hindi ako welcome dito. haha
<zeroseven0183> Madramang studyante
<student> puro spam lang ang pinopost ko dito
<zeroseven0183> medyo lang
<student> ayos. sige bye 
<student> 2log na ko
<stjohnmedrano> kumusta ph? tulog parin kayo?
<wers> balita?
#ubuntu-ph 2010-11-13
<student1> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Terminus-> hello student1 =)
<student1> hey man
<student1> sup?
<Terminus-> student1: just writing a movable type theme. i'm loving 1920x1200 for coding. split screen for coding and previews. hehe
<Terminus-> student1: ikaw?
<student1> nice. 
<student1> me? wala... just the usual... trolling
<student1> hunting chicks
<student1> stuff
<student1> haha
<Terminus-> hahaha
<Terminus-> chickboy pa rin. =P
<student1> i'm too poor to code in 1920x1200! hahaha
<student1> di naman.. friendly lang
<student1> =)
<Terminus-> student1: tagal ko na to pinagiipunan. i've been mostly away from games for the past 8 years too.
<Terminus-> pero ngayon enjoy muna ako. gtx 460! \o/
<student1> sarap naman 
<student1> chicks dig that bro! =p
<Terminus-> wahahaha
<Terminus-> patay ako sa chick na nandito sa tabi ko. XD
<student1> weh?
<student1> buti ka pa!
<student1> talaga naman o =p 
<student1> bakit pa kasi ako hindi nag aral ng web =p mwahaha
<Terminus-> side project ko lang to. not my specialty.
<student1> all the more praise worthy!
<student1> hehe
#ubuntu-ph 2010-11-14
<stjohnmedrano> may link na kayo sa fight ni pacman?
<pinoyskull> http://www.p2plive.net/
<lubot> Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/2urxoo2 (URL by pinoyskull)
<zeroseven0183> Pacquiao! :-)
<mae_tae> is this valid syntax http_access allow src_ip site time?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-11-08
<charlie_barkin> elo
#ubuntu-ph 2011-11-10
<projectxeno> chk out my blog mga bossings : http://www.theprojectxblog.net/
#ubuntu-ph 2011-11-13
<Db125> :D
#ubuntu-ph 2012-11-05
<wavm> hello
<wavm> may tao po?
<Terminus> o/
<wavm> tol
<wavm> eng ba dito or tagalog?
<Terminus> either works.
<wavm> can we install freeradius on 12.04?
<wavm> noob here
<Terminus> i don't see why not. it's in the repo.
<wavm> d ko alam pano
<wavm> u have guide?
<wavm> 12.04 na desktop version hndi server
<wavm> pede?
<Terminus> sudo aptitude install freeradius
<Terminus> for a list of packages you may want: aptitude search '^freeradius'
<wavm> wala bang ebook dyan sir?
<wavm> freeradius beginers guide
<zakame> lolwut
#ubuntu-ph 2012-11-09
<Jonie2> ano meron ngayon?
#ubuntu-ph 2013-11-04
<Samhain13> hello
#ubuntu-ph 2013-11-06
<Samhain13> Hello
#ubuntu-ph 2014-11-05
<locodir-user> hi
